

A great engineer of our times - JohnHammersley
http://www.ultraglobalprt.com/professor-martin-lowson-times-newspaper-120813/

======
JohnHammersley
To add some context to this post -- Martin was a great mentor to me when I
worked at Ultra, and one of the most passionate and driven people I've ever
met. He continued to work on new ideas -- most recently looking at the
aerodynamics of bird flight -- and it was an honour to have worked with him.

I hope his work will continue to inspire engineers and innovators for many
years to come.

